

Engineered vaginas grown in women for the first time - lvevjo
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn25399-engineered-vaginas-grown-in-women-for-the-first-time.html

======
molsongolden
Wow. Any articles on similar procedures for burn victims? They mentioned the
application briefly but didn't elaborate.

~~~
lvevjo
A quick google brought up some interesting results:

[http://phys.org/news/2011-02-skin-cell-gun-
drastically.html](http://phys.org/news/2011-02-skin-cell-gun-drastically.html)

[http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/01/09/treatme...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/01/09/treatment-
a-breakthrough-for-burn-victims/4402521/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skin_cell_gun](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skin_cell_gun)

